# Über VBA einen bestimmten Datensatz ändern [Access]



## danielandross (14. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
ich soll ein Projekt für die Schule machen für das ich VBA Kenntnisse haben sollte, jedoch habe ich leider keine   Jedenfalls sollte ich es hinkriegen dass ein Attributwert einer Tabelle um eine bestimmte Zahl vermindert oder erhöht wird die in einem Textfeld eingegeben wird.
Es handelt sich um eine Bestandsliste, die nach dem Verkauf natürlich vermindert werden sollte.

Wäre toll wenn mir jemand erklären könnte wie das geht.

Gruß
Daniel


----------

